# Barebow Recurve



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

LOL - Just as I suspected. Oh well, doesn't mean I'm any less interested in field or will be any less supportive of this forum.

Dave


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dave T said:


> LOL - Just as I suspected. Oh well, doesn't mean I'm any less interested in field or will be any less supportive of this forum.
> 
> Dave


Hello Dave:

My wife and stepson and son all shoot barebow field archery.

I currently shoot a compound with the bells and whistles.

Been eyeing a longbow,
and make take the plunge.

On occasion,
I shoot barebow recurve for indoor spots.

Keep the faith.


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

*Ghost*

Taken from Field's crossword puzzle:

9 Down - A complete miss of the target butt, bale, or boss when shooting outdoors.

I think that's is what would happen to me shooting barebow on a field course.:embara: I'm sure I'd get the hang of it, but how many arrows would I lose in the process?:tongue:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I started as a "traditional" shooter with a wood riser bow and aluminum arrows. I trashed about a dozen of them before switching to carbons. Went through at least 2 dozen carbons figuring out I needed an aiming system (and got into metal risers and ILF limbs along the way). Lost some more arrows but at a slower pace developing my Point of Aim, face walking system. Still loose an arrow once in a while but that's just archery. It's part of the cost of doing business.

Dave


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

There are a few still around:wink: I don't imagine though, that this will be a "long" thread. I hope you are doing well.

Regards
Joe


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

pokynojoe said:


> There are a few still around:wink: I don't imagine though, that this will be a "long" thread. I hope you are doing well.
> 
> Regards
> Joe


Joe,

I'm doing just fine. Thanks for asking. I just introduced a FITA Barebow Recurve shooter to NFAA Field archery in August and now have a shooting partner. We do a 28 target combined (field & hunter) round at least once a week. Since I shot alone for years this is a significant improvement!

Dave


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Barebow field*

Don't be shy with barebow. I knew I could be in trouble by missing shots out in the woods. So I used my oldest most expendable arrows. Now I use my second best carbon "fat arrows" that cost "only" 50 dollars a doz to replace. Haven't had the courage to use my ACCs yet. But that day is coming. Point is, don't worry about losing arrows. Just use those you would not care so much about, or hardly ever use anymore. Field archery is an absolute blast and a fun challenge.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Barebow: Real archers shoot fingers!*

I started with a recurve & barebow, shooting a Ben Pearson Javalina then bought a Hoyt Pro-Medalist (still have it) take down. I'm currently shooting a 26 year old Jennings T-Star compound barebow (stringwalking).

Any mid to top of the line recurve bow will work for FITA or NFAA barebow or NFAA Traditional. (check the rules) I currently see both take downs and self bows being used. As are ACC, Redline, aluminum, and ACE shafts. The Hoyt Medalist recurve is a beautiful bow both visually and shooting wise...I see them on e-bay quite frequently.

Don't let the "monkey-see-monkey-do" free stylers bully you out of having fun with barebow.:wav:

PS: I don't loose any more arrow than the freestylers do....they're usually by hitting arrows together!!!!!!


----------



## Craig in Aus. (Jan 11, 2006)

Stringwalking compound barebow shooter checking in

I wouldn't have it any other way.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Glad to hear there are some other barebow shooters on here. I still think field is the best excuse for flinging arrows of any of the archery games no matter what kind of equipment you have. I just happen to love barebow recurve and find all the challange I need shooting fingers with no sight or clicker on the field course.

What I don't understand is all the traditional recurve and longbow shooters claiming and thinking it is too hard. Heck, field was invented by people shooting longbows and recurves with no sights. Sad that that side of the archery family has been dumbed down to thinking anything beyond 20 yards is a "long" shot.

Dave


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

It's all marketing Dave Heck man if they couldn't sell ya a couple of hundred bucks worth of sights and stabs and whatever, the entire archery world as we know it would collapse Personally there are more times than not that I just don't want any THING hanging off the bow. Besides the money you save on the doodads can pay for the few lost arrows


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I've gone back to Bowhnter style , Fixed anchor no string or Face walking . 

I shot full freestyle for the last 17 years , and am enjoying learning to shoot with out the stuff on the bow .


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> Heck man if they couldn't sell ya a couple of hundred bucks worth of sights and stabs and whatever, the entire archery world as we know it would collapse.


LOL - From what I see of the trad crowd, the arrow sales would easily make up for the loss. (smiley face goes here)

Dave

PS: Any trad shooters who are offended, start shooting field and prove me wrong. I for one would love to have you join us!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Dave, I think it's largely a confidence game. We hear all the comments about how hard it is to shoot the longer distances without sights, and stories from compounders about how they hate following trad guys because they are always looking for arrows. No wonder barebow and trad shooters in general are scared off 

After my first go round on a field course some years ago my friends and I decided we better get this range thing figured out so we went back during the week and got the ranging thing down using the 90m Fita bales and moving back to the various distances. It built confidence, without arrow loss and our next Field shoot we were not looking for too many lost shafts.

BTW even with a bow with the megabuck sight system I still don't *feel* right with the sight on targets 20m and under


----------

